# "Kimberly is # 1"



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

Laurie and Marj, step aside Kimberly is now "Queen of the Yakkers"

Keep up the great advice.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I was just telling Melissa that this is an obvious sign of my broken toe. I have obviously not been outside as much - not getting out to walk the dogs and doing my favorite thing - yard work. Now that I've been able to spend a few hours in the yard this week, I am sure that one of you will pass me very quickly!  (I bet it will be Kara, if not Laurie. Ha ha!)


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

I've liked having you around more Kimberly!  (wish it wasn't because of your toe ) Who else could show us pictures of anal sacs? :biggrin1: Congrats on your very large Post Number--- keep it up.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - I am glad to be out of the spotlight - too much pressure!!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Missy said:


> Who else could show us pictures of anal sacs? :biggrin1:


 OYE! If that is how my time home will be remembered, I'll be sure to always wear shoes in the garage forever! ound:

And thanks, it has been nice to get to know more of you better too.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Congrats to the New Queen


----------



## MaddiesMom (Apr 1, 2007)

Yes, Congratulations Kimberly! Your posts are always so informative. What would we do without you?


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

I love all the advice you give Kimberly... I for one am really glad that you post so much!  Although I agree, I wish it wasn't because of a broken toe! :crutch:

I hope you feel better soon but keep on posting as we are all cheering for you to get to 3,000 soon!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Yes, congratulations Kimberly!!!


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Thank you, Kimberly. You are a wealth of knowledge!!

Marsha


----------



## RedHeadedGator (Oct 4, 2006)

Go, Kimberly, Go!!! :whoo:


----------



## havanesebyha (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah Kimberly :whoo: We all need you! You're the best and #1!:biggrin1:


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly you are :first:


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Congratulations Kimberly!!!!!


----------



## judith (Dec 15, 2006)

yea, kimberly, keep 'em coming!


----------



## Doggie Nut (Oct 20, 2006)

YOWZA! Kimberly my dear you are now the Yakking Queen.....we are in awe!!


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Nope....I will try stay back and let you have the spotlight!!!!  I prefer being the wallflower. 

Kara


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Wowwwwwweeeee! Kimberly, way to go, girl!! :whoo:

I am very happy you are posting so much. Like Laurie said 'too much pressure' trying to be Queen Yakker!

Man, you can have the title. LMBO 

Thank you, Kimberly, for all the wonderful comments on my pics in the gallery. Gosh, you must really be bored if you have the time to sift through ALL those pages in my album! YIKES!!! 
You're a sweetie! Thank you.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

congratulations and thanks Kimberly, you are always an encyclopedia of informations, and so quick with the web sites to the correct info.


----------

